# NYC INSURANCE-



## UberxKc83 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello, 
can someone help me with the insurance they used for there uber in nyc? much thanks!


----------



## Gavriel (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi

You can come to us, we are next century insurance located at 712 3rd ave Brooklyn NY 11232. We can do everything via email. Our office phone number is 718-788-3585 . You can ask for Diana or Debbie. Liability insurance for a clean license is $3531 a year


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a question. I currently have a 2015 suburban and would like to know if there's an insurance for multiple drivers? So I can drive and also if i have someone who wants to do a shift. Is there such an insurance? Please let me know. I currently have black car insurance for myself at another company and currently looking for better Rates


----------



## Gavriel (Sep 20, 2015)

What company do you currently have ? Maya, global, fiduciary , Hereford or American transit ?


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

I currently have my policy with American Transit but looking for a policy where I can have multiple drivers. I don't know if there is such a policy.


----------



## Gavriel (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes there is. Hereford will write, it's a max of two drivers. You can come to us before your renewal in March 1. Please make sure the other driver has a clean record so they don't surcharge you for it. My office is Next Century Insurance


----------

